# Sailor!



## CAROLINA MOM

Sailor's adorable, Congratulations!


----------



## diane0905

Beautiful! Congratulations!!


----------



## ArkansasGold

She’s precious! Congratulations!!!


----------



## SteveRuffin

Her nickname is Chubby Wubums. Obviously lol


----------



## cwag

She's very cute. I'm glad Chloe loves her already.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor with Chloe


----------



## JerseyChris

Ohh how adorable... The bottom picture of Chloe and Sailor is just precious... How was the meeting for the first time? We are on a wait list for number 2 now for a long time and seeing pictures of 2 together is so cute..


----------



## SteveRuffin

JerseyChris said:


> Ohh how adorable... The bottom picture of Chloe and Sailor is just precious... How was the meeting for the first time? We are on a wait list for number 2 now for a long time and seeing pictures of 2 together is so cute..


They became fast friends immediately. Two are SO much better than one. It is so sweet to see them play together. Sailor is a pistol.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor and Chloe love each other. Two are so much better than one!


----------



## SteveRuffin

Today’s cuteness. Sailor at 9 weeks.


----------



## FurdogDad

Cuteness indeed!


----------



## JerseyChris

Who doesn't love Golden puppies.. So cute...


----------



## SteveRuffin

Afternoons in Port Saint Joe with Sailor. Don’t worry I’m the only one drinking beer.


----------



## FurdogDad

Figures you'd find a Sailor at a bar.....


----------



## SteveRuffin

This morning Sailor and I got out the telescope and looked at Saturn, Mars, Venus and the moon. She has a hard time getting her eye up to the eyepiece.


----------



## cwag

She has such a sweet expression!


----------



## SteveRuffin

cwag said:


> She has such a sweet expression!


I will try to find one with her land shark face lol


----------



## SteveRuffin

cwag said:


> She has such a sweet expression!


Here is her land shark face! Chloe is SO patient


----------



## FurdogDad

She was probably just asking Chloe, "Do I have something caught in my teeth?"


----------



## JerseyChris

How are they doing together so far? Must be hysterical watching them both.. lol


----------



## SteveRuffin

JerseyChris said:


> How are they doing together so far? Must be hysterical watching them both.. lol


They LOVE each other despite Sailor being a slight terrorist. You cannot separate the two of them.


----------



## JerseyChris

They are just adorable together. My boy is almost 2 1/2 so hoping we get him a brother this year.


----------



## SteveRuffin

JerseyChris said:


> They are just adorable together. My boy is almost 2 1/2 so hoping we get him a brother this year.


Research and find a good breeder. Start now because there is quite a wait with most.


----------



## JerseyChris

SteveRuffin said:


> Research and find a good breeder. Start now because there is quite a wait with most.


Took well over a year to get my current one.. Been waiting on my breeder for the next litter which we hope will be this year. Last time around it did not take so hoping this year it will happen. Hard waiting while seeing all these adorable new puppy threads.. lol


----------



## SteveRuffin

Nap time


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor is part of the family!


----------



## SteveRuffin

Golden mornings


----------



## SteveRuffin

Oh my heart! This is what true love looks like


----------



## FurdogDad

Now that's what I call a dog bed.....


----------



## SteveRuffin

I am VERY worried about Sailor settling in and feeling comfortable.... she seems stressed


----------



## SteveRuffin

This makes me smile


----------



## FurdogDad

I love that...Murphy sleeps with his tongue as well. I'm smiling right along with you.


----------



## JerseyChris

Awe.... that tongue


----------



## SteveRuffin

More tongue. You can’t tell it from the sweet photographs but she’s really a velociraptor.


----------



## JerseyChris

they sure are cute when they sleep.. lol.. The first I'd say 6 months or so we never thought something so **** cute could be a running fuzzy devil..


----------



## JerseyChris

lol, it blocked out DAM... 😝


----------



## FurdogDad

Yeah, this is a G-rated forum.....we have to mind our manners.....


----------



## JerseyChris

FurdogDad said:


> Yeah, this is a G-rated forum.....we have to mind our manners.....


my manors are usually spot on, it is my mouth I need to worry about


----------



## SteveRuffin

Not a dainty sleeper


----------



## SteveRuffin

It seems I have a lot of pictures of her with her tongue out. She sleeps like this a lot.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Today’s lunch view


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor is looking stressed today


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor’s first beach day! She is fearless! Water dogs are the best.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor and Chloe say Happy Easter


----------



## FurdogDad

Happy Easter girls!


----------



## SteveRuffin

I think Sailor now recognizes the Barkbox box🥰


----------



## SteveRuffin

I call this picture the eye of the hurricane


----------



## SteveRuffin

4 weeks ago Sailor went to the vet for shots; weight 11 lbs. TODAY we went for boosters; weight 22 lbs. Wow. 13 weeks old this week.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Today Sailor visited Oyster City for the first time! She made new friends. Chloe is well known here and a brew pro. Sailor is getting her sea legs


----------



## JerseyChris

She is adorable.. love the puppy fur


----------



## JulieCAinMA

SteveRuffin said:


> Today Sailor visited Oyster City for the first time! She made new friends. Chloe is well known here and a brew pro. Sailor is getting her sea legs
> View attachment 891773
> 
> View attachment 891774
> 
> View attachment 891775
> 
> View attachment 891772


My Archie loves a good brew “pup” too!


----------



## SteveRuffin

My wife volunteers at the Turtle Center here in Port St Joe. And to think she doesn’t even need to leave the house to find one...


----------



## SteveRuffin

14 weeks old!


----------



## SteveRuffin

She is such a sweet girl when she is in land shark mode.


----------



## FurdogDad

She is absolutely fur-rocious!


----------



## JerseyChris

awe, look at that adorable little velociraptor


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor’s beach day. She looks like a fluff ball. It’s hard to keep her from going after every shell she sees.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Beach days are the best, nice beach!


----------



## SteveRuffin

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Beach days are the best, nice beach!


Cape San Blas FL. It’s wonderful


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

SteveRuffin said:


> Cape San Blas FL. It’s wonderful


Really nice, looks very similar to the beaches by me.


----------



## SteveRuffin

I had to go out of town for 12 days. When I came back I was astounded how much Sailor had grown. It killed me being away. I think my blood pressure is 50 points lower today. My heart is full of happiness. Sailor and Chloe together are magical. They are inseparable and love each other.


----------



## SteveRuffin

DO NOT be fooled by my sweet appearance. I am bad. I am an excavator, running away from daddy and digging a hole the size of my head in 3 seconds. I torment my step sister Chloe. I eat sticks, run by plants at full speed and clip them on the fly. I eat all my food in 4 seconds and try to eat my step sisters. I roll on my back so daddy can’t get me. BUT daddy thinks I’m amazing and can’t live without me.


----------



## FurdogDad

So in other words.....you're a gardener. You aerate the lawn, clean up the yard, trim the shrubs and you're so dedicated you won't let ANYTHING(or ANYONE) stop you!.....sounds like you just need to work on adjusting Daddy's perspective a bit.....but he's right, you're pretty adorable.


----------



## SteveRuffin

FurdogDad said:


> So in other words.....you're a gardener. You aerate the lawn, clean up the yard, trim the shrubs and you're so dedicated you won't let ANYTHING(or ANYONE) stop you!.....sounds like you just need to work on adjusting Daddy's perspective a bit.....but he's right, you're pretty adorable.


Exactly! Plus that face…makes me MELT.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor checking out the fermenters at Eastpoint Brewery and making a few friends


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor making more friends at Oyster City Brewery


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor and her BFF Chloe enjoying some beach time


----------



## SteveRuffin

Today was Bay day and Sailor’s first official long swim. She killed it. We had an encounter with a blue crab. Hermit Crab, bay grass, blue heron and bald eagle. She’s pretty amazing.


----------



## diane0905

She’s so pretty. I’m glad she enjoyed her swim and met critters. Logan met his first ghost crab this week and it was quite hilarious. They are feisty little things.


----------



## SteveRuffin

diane0905 said:


> She’s so pretty. I’m glad she enjoyed her swim and met critters. Logan met his first ghost crab this week and it was quite hilarious. They are feisty little things.


Thank you! Logan looked like he enjoyed the beach and Grand Kids. That is one magnificent boy you have there! I love following his adventures.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor’s first boat excursion... she started off unsure and then we had to hold her back from diving off the boat to have fun. She is fearless in the water.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Got my rabies shot today and now I’m wiped out. I weigh 28.4lbs now at 17 weeks old. 
PS. I’m also teething


----------



## SteveRuffin

And I’m really a daddy’s girl. It’s very obvious.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Now Sailor is fascinated by pelicans. I had to keep her in the boat. I was afraid she wanted to retrieve it.


----------



## SteveRuffin

A tornado in resting phase


----------



## FurdogDad

The eye of the hairy-cane......


----------



## SteveRuffin

FurdogDad said:


> The eye of the hairy-cane......


Exactly😃


----------



## SteveRuffin

Just chewing a Nylabone with my big sister


----------



## ChocolateVanilla

Adorable!


----------



## SteveRuffin

Because I can’t get these pictures in order I’m going to post each one individually. This is a picture essay of Sailor’s growth from birth to 18 weeks. Here she is at 1 day old; one of 11! Yep 11.


----------



## SteveRuffin

The moment I met Sailor and brought her home from New Jersey. She is 7 weeks and 2 days old here.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Here is Sailor at 11 weeks getting stuck climbing into the pool.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Posing pretty at 15 weeks


----------



## SteveRuffin

Fearless ocean water dog at 17 weeks. She is SO easy to train.


----------



## SteveRuffin

18 weeks! Blink and I will be a big girl. Enjoy EVERY minute!


----------



## SteveRuffin

I was gone for 5 days and in that 5 days Sailor started getting her adult fur. It made me sad... but the greeting I got from her and Chloe was heart melting. NOTHING will ever love you like a Golden. I’m so glad to be back home with my girls.


----------



## FurdogDad

She's starting to get a skunk stripe down her back.....she's gonna be a pretty girl when she gets big.


----------



## SteveRuffin

FurdogDad said:


> She's starting to get a skunk stripe down her back.....she's gonna be a pretty girl when she gets big.


Yes, she is getting that toupee on her back. The stages of puppyhood for a golden are so funny because they can look so goofy. Her personality is really starting to come out.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor being mobbed by kids at Eastpoint Brewery. It’s a family place and Sailor LOVES attention. I love it when people ask if their kids can come up and pet her.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Can I go retrieve that pelican dad?


----------



## SteveRuffin

Ocean girl and a Son of a Son of A Sailor.


----------



## SteveRuffin

The girls, day three on the water. Sailor and Chloe got to kiss a ladyfish


----------



## JerseyChris

She is getting so big... Nice that she likes the water. Didn't realize she was a Jersey Girl


----------



## SteveRuffin

JerseyChris said:


> She is getting so big... Nice that she likes the water. Didn't realize she was a Jersey Girl


Yes! Her full name is Redlion’s Point of Sail. She came from our Chessie breeder (we have had 27+ years of 2 Chessies from her) (long story how we got Sailor but it was a miracle). I flew to pick her up. Got stranded in Nashville with her... and she was a trooper throughout the whole ordeal. She is growing up SO fast. We LOVE our Jersey Girl!


----------



## SteveRuffin

Today’s cuteness.


----------



## FurdogDad

My interpretation......"I'm cute, pet me!"


----------



## SteveRuffin

FurdogDad said:


> My interpretation......"I'm cute, pet me!"


Oh she knows it! She’s smart and “works” it.


----------



## SteveRuffin

My happy girl is a rainbow!


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor attracts attention and get loved on everywhere she goes


----------



## SteveRuffin

The look I get at lunchtime


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor enjoying a little attention at Oyster City Brewery, Eastpoint Brewery and the Red Pirate. She’s kind of famous. You’re famous when a brewery follows you and puts you on their web page.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor had this really bad allergic reaction Wednesday night. We had just come back about 5pm from visiting Apalachicola and Eastpoint. Everything was fine until about 12 AM when she wouldn’t go to sleep. I got her up and looked on on her tummy and there were some raised irregular welts. She couldn’t stop scratching. I gave her a Malaseb bath and neither of us got any sleep the rest of the night. Thursday I tried to make a vet appointment... that’s a no go... The earliest was Friday (today). So yesterday I gave her 25 mg of Benadryl which seemed to help. I canceled the vet appointment today because she seems to be doing much much better. The welts are gone. She has a few residual itchy‘s. I can’t figure out where she would’ve come in to contact with something. I hope I really don’t regret canceling the vet appointment but there’s really nothing for him to look at.


----------



## SteveRuffin

I think I can swim that. Plus my rash is better.


----------



## diane0905

Glad Sailor is better!


----------



## SteveRuffin

diane0905 said:


> Glad Sailor is better!


Me too! She was miserable for a while. I’m racking my head trying to figure out what she came in to contact with that caused her to break out.


----------



## diane0905

SteveRuffin said:


> Me too! She was miserable for a while. I’m racking my head trying to figure out what she came in to contact with that caused her to break out.


Yeah — it happens – especially when they do a lot of outdoor activities. Logan seems to pick up rashes occasionally from field training. Gold Bond and Benadryl are a big help.


----------



## JerseyChris

ohhh no.. sorry to hear.. how is she feeling today?


----------



## SteveRuffin

JerseyChris said:


> ohhh no.. sorry to hear.. how is she feeling today?










Sailor is a Jersey girl; she’s tough lol. I gave her 25mg Benadryl and she is better as you can see.


----------



## SteveRuffin

I had to go to my office for a week and leave my girls. My office called us back in May but are allowing me to work a week remote and week in the office. The week I’m in the office kills me BUT when I come home I get this at my feet the next morning. My angels....mostly. lol


----------



## FurdogDad

There's nothing else quite like coming home to a couple of furdogs, that's for sure....


----------



## SteveRuffin

I’m telling you dad there’s fish right there


----------



## FurdogDad

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 893396
> I’m telling you dad there’s fish right there


Now THAT'S a fish finder....


----------



## SteveRuffin

FurdogDad said:


> Now THAT'S a fish finder....


I honestly think she can hear them. She knew there were dolphins before they surfaced. And she is literally barking at bait fish under the water in this picture.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor was five months old yesterday. She looks like she’s wearing legwarmers from the 80s. She’s going to be very floofy. Her dad was VERY floofy. Sailor is changing daily at this point. Puppyhood lasts for such a SHORT time. I have loved every minute. She’s a good girl (mostly). Calm (mostly). Smart always except when it comes to trying to eat things (anything).


----------



## SteveRuffin

I have to leave Sailor and Chloe for a week so I can work in my office in Chattanooga. I HATE leaving them!


----------



## SteveRuffin

This girl is growing up WAY too fast!! I want to kiss that nose


----------



## SteveRuffin

Back home! My girls are happy


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor on a nature hike. She has the 80’s ear crimping going on


----------



## SteveRuffin

Today we went to the Forgotten Coast Sea Turtle Festival. Sailor was popular. She is so calm around people and gentle with children.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor fished offshore today. I turned my head and she grabbed the squid. Before I could grab it, I watched the tentacles slide in her mouth, down her throat. I counted them. She ate three. I panicked a little. She seems ok. She spends half her time trying to kill herself with the things she eats.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Just my happy girl on her walk this morning before the heat sets in.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor at the vet licking her leg from the needle stick from her routine heartworm check. She is such a calm and good girl! She does have her zoomies which are quite fun. I must have done something right to have two beautiful girls!


----------



## SteveRuffin

At the Blue Parrot St George Island having lunch with my beautiful girls


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sometimes you just zonk out and lay your head where you can


----------



## FurdogDad

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 894113
> Sometimes you just zonk out and lay your head where you can


I love that....Murphy would fall asleep with his ear in his water bowl or his head in his food bowl.....they can sleep in some awkward looking positions.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor likes to remind me where the food is stored just in case I forgot. She loves food.


----------



## FurdogDad

She's an excellent guard dog! Murphy does the same thing...he lays in front of the refrigerator......


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor checking out the fermenters at East Point. She is a beer fan even though she can’t drink it.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Goldens and Cappuccino go well together in the morning


----------



## diane0905

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 894304
> 
> View attachment 894303
> Goldens and Cappuccino go well together in the morning


Sweet!

I actually think my dogs know what I’m saying when I say “I need my coffee first.” Lol


----------



## SteveRuffin

Mine seem to understand way more than I give the credit lol


----------



## SteveRuffin

Golden mornings.


----------



## SteveRuffin

My girl is growing up so fast. She’s starting to look like an adult. She’s so easy and laid back.


----------



## SteveRuffin

My girl enjoying the cape this morning with a turtle nest in the background


----------



## SteveRuffin

I’m just hanging out at Oyster City Brewery letting people pet me


----------



## SteveRuffin

The girls looking for fish..,


----------



## SteveRuffin

You don’t see this everyday.,.,


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor hanging out at the St Joseph Bay Buffer Preserve. The scary looking thing in the background as a turtle skull. The girls had fun and enjoyed a hike. Tick check found two ticks... on me, not them.


----------



## SteveRuffin

I MAY be a diva....


----------



## SteveRuffin

Looking at Sailor on her level. I wonder what she thinks when she looks at me? I wonder if SHE thinks about booping MY nose.....


----------



## FurdogDad

She might want to lick your nose......


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor enjoying some sunshine and playtime; not as much as I am enjoying watching her.


----------



## diane0905

Sweet photos. I used to do turtle patrol, but I’ve never seen a turtle skull.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chasing dragonflies this afternoon


----------



## SteveRuffin

My sweet face girl


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor, a sunset and evening fire


----------



## SteveRuffin

I’m sure everyone has a nickname for their dog. The one that stuck with Sailor is Baby Angel. I’ve called her that so much she now answers to it😂. It’s very fitting though.


----------



## cwag

She's getting so big. Slow down pretty Baby Angel.


----------



## SteveRuffin

cwag said:


> She's getting so big. Slow down pretty Baby Angel.


I’m afraid to blink. Her puppyhood has been all a blur… she grew up so fast. I’m so in love with these two girls.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Our son came to visit from Chattanooga. He asked why we started crimping Sailor’s ears.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor waiting for dad to get his tacos at Eastpoint Brewery. She’s such a calm girl


----------



## FurdogDad

Hey Sailor, those are na-cho tacos!


----------



## SteveRuffin

FurdogDad said:


> Hey Sailor, those are na-cho tacos!


Ba-dum. Ok that’s funny


----------



## SteveRuffin

My baby Angel is growing up too fast!


----------



## SteveRuffin

Back from Chattanooga and enjoying some “me” time with my girls.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor chasing dragonflies this afternoon


----------



## SteveRuffin

My beautiful Baby Angel having some relaxation time


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor watching TV this morning. She likes meerkats.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor is kind of a mouthy girl lol


----------



## diane0905

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 896291
> Sailor is kind of a mouthy girl lol


She’s a pretty girl.  

What is that? 

I love when they rest their chins on coffee tables, couches, etc.


----------



## SteveRuffin

diane0905 said:


> She’s a pretty girl.
> 
> What is that?
> 
> I love when they rest their chins on coffee tables, couches, etc.


It’s from a magnolia tree. She does not eat them but when we go on walks she likes to pick up things and carry them in her mouth for a while. She eventually tires of them and sets them down. Thank you. I think she is beautiful. She is just starting to come into form. Goldens kind of grow funny the first year. She is now 8 months old… it flew by.


----------



## diane0905

SteveRuffin said:


> It’s from a magnolia tree. She does not eat them but when we go on walks she likes to pick up things and carry them in her mouth for a while. She eventually tires of them and sets them down. Thank you. I think she is beautiful. She is just starting to come into form. Goldens kind of grow funny the first year. She is now 8 months old… it flew by.


Thanks! I knew it was familiar and just wanted to know. We have them all over, of course, in South Carolina. 

It does fly by. I can’t believe Logan is almost three.


----------



## SteveRuffin

My Summer Girl


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chasing those dragonfly shadows


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor and Chloe working on their toys this morning


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sleeping Baby Angel


----------



## SteveRuffin

Goofy girl


----------



## SteveRuffin

Today I decided to exhaust myself chasing dragonfly shadows. Daddy loves my feathered tail. I’m 8 months old now.


----------



## SteveRuffin

I almost loose my breath when I look at Sailor.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Silly girl


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor found this pinecone on her walk. She will not leave it. She carried it the entire walk and placed it at the door before we walked in the house.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Hanging out at my favorite spot at Oyster City Brewing Company


----------



## SteveRuffin

Eastpoint Brewery and Sailor still has her pinecone from our hike 😂


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor enjoying St George Island Park. She’s an island girl.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor has a pinecone fetish. She finds one on every walk and carries it with her the entire way. Here is her latest “prize”.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Chasing a few dragonflies this afternoon. She’s getting to be a big girl. It happened so fast.


----------



## SteveRuffin

I think my baby angel actually poses















I think my baby angel poses


----------



## zinnia

SteveRuffin said:


> I think my baby angel actually poses
> View attachment 897251
> 
> View attachment 897250
> I think my baby angel poses


She knows she’s a beauty queen!


----------



## SteveRuffin

zinnia said:


> She knows she’s a beauty queen!


She absolutely does!


----------



## diane0905

She’s a really pretty girl!


----------



## SteveRuffin

diane0905 said:


> She’s a really pretty girl!


Thank you! She is quite a lady. Do restaurants in your area allow you to take Logan? We moved here in part because it is so dog friendly. Dogs are allowed in restaurants, in shops and on the beach.


----------



## diane0905

SteveRuffin said:


> Thank you! She is quite a lady. Do restaurants in your area allow you to take Logan? We moved here in part because it is so dog friendly. Dogs are allowed in restaurants, in shops and on the beach.


Only outside decks and patios. At Kiawah we could do outside eating, shops, and the beach. We are looking at going back there for retirement.


----------



## SteveRuffin

This makes me think of Captain Morgan for some reason😂


----------



## SteveRuffin

Dragonflies are a mission


----------



## SteveRuffin

I was actually trying to take a picture of Chloe but Sailor likes all the attention and blocked her out


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor hanging out at Eastpoint Brewery


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor loves Chloe


----------



## Sankari

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 897905
> Sailor loves Chloe



This is such a beautiful picture 😊 thanks for sharing!


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sankari said:


> This is such a beautiful picture 😊 thanks for sharing!


Thank you. They are so sweet together.


----------



## SteveRuffin

This morning Sailor decided to lay on top of Chloe while chewing her bone. Chloe is so patient.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor does not care that this is Chloe’s bed.


----------



## Sankari

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 897952
> Sailor does not care that this is Chloe’s bed.


I totally get Sailor and can relate to her. There were a couple of times I took my older brother's stuff too 🤣 🤦‍♀️


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor enjoying a beach day


----------



## SteveRuffin

This girl just loves pinecones


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor greeting people at Oyster City Brewing Company


----------



## Sankari

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 898260
> Sailor greeting people at Oyster City Brewing Company



Those people are very lucky to meet her! 😊


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor and her BFF Chloe at St Joseph Bay Buffer Preserve


----------



## SteveRuffin

We don’t allow Sailor on the bed… she does not listen. Chloe, as usual being her sweet self.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor went to Eastpoint Brewery and enjoyed the view


----------



## SteveRuffin

Dear Santa, one of us has been good for Christmas. Take a guess which one?


----------



## FurdogDad

SteveRuffin said:


> View attachment 898582
> Dear Santa, one of us has been good for Christmas. Take a guess which one?


I think I could probably post on the same theme.......one really good, one not so much.....


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor resting on 14 1/2 year old Chaucer. I’m thinking he really doesn’t like it but at that age it’s not worth arguing.


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor wants everyone to have a Happy New Year


----------



## Sankari

Sailor, we wish you and Chloe a Happy New Year! And we wish you many more adventures in 2023 too! 😊🤠


----------



## SteveRuffin

Sailor is subtle when she asks for tummy rubs


----------

